# Looking for Work Experience in dog Grooming



## claws2paws (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone 

I am looking to change my career and become a dog groomer but i have done a far bit of research and would like to get some experience in a salon to see what is involved all together. 

My daughter will be starting school next year and i just feel that for the last 10 years working in admin has been a waste of my career so far i love animals and feel i should have had a career in animal care instead. I am hoping to take on a course but would like to have some knowledge from work experience can anyone help?

I live in Glasgow, Scotland. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## doggywoggy (Feb 15, 2013)

I have just given up teaching to become a dog groomer! I am paying to train at a salon. I am in London and it will cost me about £3000 for a 5 week full time course, but it is hands on and I will also get my City and Guilds dog grooming qualification.

Goodluck! x


----------



## Luckymax (Feb 25, 2013)

doggywoggy said:


> I have just given up teaching to become a dog groomer! I am paying to train at a salon. I am in London and it will cost me about £3000 for a 5 week full time course, but it is hands on and I will also get my City and Guilds dog grooming qualification.
> 
> Goodluck! x


Hi, can I ask which Dog Grooming Salon you are attending. I've looked into this for so long but the ones I know want the money upfront. Unfortunately I don't have the means to do that. Any ideas or guidance would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't have any candidates which you are looking for dog grooming.


----------

